# Sleep peacefully my beautiful Inca. 2/5/2001 - 1/9/2016



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I've loved all of my dogs dearly but I loved you more & you loved all of us but you loved me the most. You were a shining light in my life.
I'm so sorry Inca.












I found this on my camera, one of the last photos I took of her. She always slept with her tongue sticking out like that, bless her.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about your loss.

Rest In Peace Inca


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am so sorry that you have lost Inca  RIP beloved girl xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm so sorry, RIP Inca.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss 

Sleep tight, beautiful girl xxx


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

What a beautiful girl. So sorry


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing the photos of your beautiful girl xxx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your beautiful girl. 

Run free at the bridge Inca.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Such a beautiful girl x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So sad. Very sorry for your loss 

Run free dear Inca!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl , Inca . You must feel crushed .


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine beautiful girl.

What we have once enjoyed
we can never lose;
All that we love deeply,
becomes a part of us.
-Helen Keller

*I Loved You Best*

So this is where we part, My Friend,
And you'll run on, around the bend.
Gone from sight, but not from mind,
new pleasures there you'll surely find.

I will go on; I'll find the strength,
Life measures quality, not its length.
One long embrace before you leave,
Share one last look, before I grieve.

There are others, that much is true,
But they be they, and they aren't you.
And I, fair, impartial, or so I thought,
Will remember well all you've taught.

Your place I'll hold, you will be missed,
The fur I stroked, the nose I kissed.
And as you journey to your final rest,
Take with you this...I loved you best.

-Jim Willis


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

So sorry sleep tight beautiful


----------



## Sophie17 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm so sorry your loss. Sleep well beautiful Inca.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.
Have fun at the bridge beautiful girl, knowing you were truly loved.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So sorry to hear this. RIP Inca.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your kind & thoughtful words for Inca xx And those words & the beautiful poem have really touched my heart. Thank you so much @Sled dog hotel xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh Noush I'm so very sorry 

Sleep tight beautiful xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

So sorry to read this news 
Inca was a beautiful girl
She will stay in your heart forever


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

So sorry run free beautiful Inca


----------



## sophiacole553 (Jul 26, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. RIP


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you all so much x

I uploaded this off my oh's phone the other day. Her frail old body was failing her but she tried so hard. This is the last time she enjoyed her walk on the common, we took her a few times after this, but each time she looked bewildered & unhappy so we stopped taking her.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh Noushka, I'm so very sorry you've lost your beautiful girl 

Rest easy at the bridge Inca xx


----------



## Sophie17 (Feb 16, 2015)

She looks to me a happy dog. Maybe she had old body but I am sure she felt your love. She was very lucky that she lived with you.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your precious girl. RIP Inca xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Matrod said:


> Oh Noushka, I'm so very sorry you've lost your beautiful girl
> 
> Rest easy at the bridge Inca xx





Sophie17 said:


> She looks to me a happy dog. Maybe she had old body but I am sure she felt your love. She was very lucky that she lived with you.


Thank you both so much for your kind words x

She was such a happy dog @Sophie17. She greeted everyone with a welcoming howl. She was always very out going & happy, a huge presence in the house - her absence is very much felt by all of us.



Charity said:


> I'm so sorry about your precious girl. RIP Inca xx
> 
> View attachment 283854


The poem is beautiful & so true. Thank you so much @Charity & for your kind words x


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

I am truly sorry to read this. My heart goes out to you at this time.


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Inca looked like a beautiful, gentle girl. The video of her really touched my heart,and brought tears to my eyes, so sorry. Sleep Peacefully Beautiful Inca. xx Thinking of you xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Your kind words are very much appreciated. Thank you x


----------

